# The case for hedge funds



## Max Hopper (28 Nov 2004)

> _"The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits."<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Albert Einstein_


----------

